# Red Mosquito raceway in Batavia/Cincinnati OH 2013/2014



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

The start to the 2013/2014 racing season is here so I have decided to start a new thread. 

A few changes are coming to RMR in the next few weeks. This opening weekend will have the debut of the new sweeper. This is going to make racing really exciting and hopefully more friendly to racers cars. 

As for any new changes to rules here is the brief list of what I expect to be followed by racers. Now I am not a rule "Nazi" and want the racers to police them selves. If something gets out of hand I will handle it. In the end I want people to race and have fun.

_*USGT will be required to run a treaded tire, no more Solaris*_.

_*UF1, F1 will run under UF1 rules including Pardus tires which I have in stock.*_

*17.5 TC will stick to Jaco blues only. I have these in stock too.*

*The D3.5 motor will be allowed to run in any class. I didn't want to force people to buy new motors just to race. *

As always please post your questions and comments here! :thumbsup:

Monti & Angela


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: on the jaco blues

Assuming its still open for traction compound?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

jonesy112 said:


> :thumbsup: on the jaco blues
> 
> Assuming its still open for traction compound?


It has never been open for traction compound, SXT or gripper, anything that doesn't smell.

Monti


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

*From UF1 site*

Copied from the UF1 site
Here are the basic rules from the UF1 site for those that are unfamiliar to them. 

Rules and Regulations


Formula 1 – 2013

Motor: ROAR-Legal 21.5 stock motor with ROAR approved rotors only (details below).
ESC: ROAR-Legal ESC set on non-boost.
Tires: Rubber only, F1 scale. Must be available to the general public.
Body: F1 scale with molded front & rear wing (details below)
Drive: 2 Wheel Rear drive cars only Settings
Width: 190mm max
Wheelbase: 270mm
Battery: 2S LiPo or 6-Cell NiMh
Battery Max Voltage: 8.44v
Minimum Weight: 1050g
Minimum Ride Height: 3mm
Suspension: All supsensions allowed, including IFS suspensions (details below)
Additional

• All front suspension mount points must be located entirely within the body shell (no pan-car front suspension systems). Adjustable link front ends are OK as long as the inner mount point is located within the body. Custom ‘flared’ bodies are not legal.

• IFS suspension systems are now allowed in the UF1 Series as long as the car meets the rest of the UF1 rules.

• No electronic driving aids (gyros, wheel speed sensors, etc.). Transmitter functions are allowed.

• Due to safety reasons, all LIPO batteries cannot exceed a max peak voltage of 8.44v. Spot checks will be done if there is any indication that someone is blasting their batteries.

• UF1 Series races run and race Rain-or-Shine.

Anything not explicitly described in the rules, or not in the UF1 Sporting Guidelines, may be deemed illegal at the discretion of the UF1 Committee.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Dang, Guys can use their $75 cheater motors and I have $150 in non legal tires from last season.LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

ThrottleKing said:


> Dang, Guys can use their $75 cheater motors and I have $150 in non legal tires from last season.LOL
> 
> Jeremiah


Last year it was solaris med, Jaco, or sweep 32's only allowed. I am making things more simple, if some one has some other tires they still want to run thats fine. I am not going to go crazy about it, I just want racers to start working towards these rules. 

Or you can look at this way.....

Would you rather buy a new motor for $80 to $90 or a set of tires for $30? :dude:

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

From the sounds of it, looks like there will be a good crowd for opening weekend! Guys from Lexington, Columbus, and Indy are already planning on coming.

USGT
17.5 TC
F1

Seem to be the hot classes everyone is talking about!

Monti


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> Last year it was solaris med, Jaco, or sweep 32's only allowed. I am making things more simple, if some one has some other tires they still want to run thats fine. I am not going to go crazy about it, I just want racers to start working towards these rules.
> 
> Or you can look at this way.....
> 
> ...


Just kiddin. I just like to mess with ya.:devil:

Jeremiah


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

ThrottleKing said:


> Just kiddin. I just like to mess with ya.:devil:
> 
> Jeremiah


 
Oh I know! That's why they call you "little like's to push the button" on the Reservation! :tongue:

Monti


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Did you guys find those 4 tenths you were missing? Cuz I'll have 4 more for opening day this weekend.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

cwoods34 said:


> Did you guys find those 4 tenths you were missing? Cuz I'll have 4 more for opening day this weekend.


I am bringing a whole box of spare parts, I will help you lose those 4 tenths and then some.LOL:freak:

Jeremiah


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

cwoods34 said:


> Did you guys find those 4 tenths you were missing? Cuz I'll have 4 more for opening day this weekend.


Sure did! :thumbsup:

You have to remember I didn't sit home for three weeks building my car to run on carpet like you!

Monti


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> Sure did! :thumbsup:
> 
> You have to remember I didn't sit home for three weeks building my car to run on carpet like you!
> 
> Monti


You're right, it takes at least 6 to 8 weeks!


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Cody,
Are you running the Awesomatics now? I heard from a little birdie that is whats going down.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> It has never been open for traction compound, SXT or gripper, anything that doesn't smell.
> 
> Monti


Damn, apparently its been too long since I ran on the carpet if I dont even remember what the rules were last time I ran. Or maybe its all the paint fumes (where is my respirator at)

We are still running counter clockwise right?:freak: And can you give me a measurement for the back straight triple? I want to make sure my suspension package is dialed when I get there.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Brian Johnson said:


> Cody,
> Are you running the Awesomatics now? I heard from a little birdie that is whats going down.


I dunno who that birdy is cuz he's wrong!


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Well that killed that little rumor I had up my sleeve.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

One rumor I did hear is that an XRAY is going to win this Sunday.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

cwoods34 said:


> One rumor I did hear is that an XRAY is going to win this Sunday.


:woohoo:


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> :woohoo:


Part 2 of that rumor is that I'll be driving said XRAY.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

*FYI this SUNDAY only we will open at 9 AM and start racing at NOON!*

Monti


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> *FYI this SUNDAY only we will open at 9 AM and start racing at NOON!*
> 
> Monti


I put the Dremel to work today..... some custom engineering.... you guys are in trouble now......


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

cwoods34 said:


> I put the Dremel to work today..... some custom engineering.... you guys are in trouble now......


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

One final note for the next few weeks (untill the weather cools off) it will be wise to bring a fan for your pit area.

Monti


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> One final note for the next few weeks (untill the weather cools off) it will be wise to bring a fan for your pit area.
> 
> Monti


No A/C?

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

cwoods34 said:


> I put the Dremel to work today..... some custom engineering.... you guys are in trouble now......


Did you cut a bullseye in it?

Jeremiah


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

ThrottleKing said:


> No A/C?
> 
> Jeremiah


 
The short answer is no.

The long answer is that next door (off road track) does have A/C and depending on if we can leave the door between the tracks open it does filter off into my area. Also, if we can't keep the doors open and keep the doors to the out side shut, some A/C still passes through and it is not the worst. This past Sunday I had the doors open and closed and at the end with the doors closed it was not bad at all, but a fan does help for when you are in your pit area.

Monti


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

ThrottleKing said:


> Did you cut a bullseye in it?
> 
> Jeremiah


Of course, so you know which one everybody will be chasing.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

cwoods34 said:


> One rumor I did hear is that an XRAY is going to win this Sunday.





cwoods34 said:


> Part 2 of that rumor is that I'll be driving said XRAY.





cwoods34 said:


> I put the Dremel to work today..... some custom engineering.... you guys are in trouble now......





cwoods34 said:


> Of course, so you know which one everybody will be chasing.


:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a little pre-season smack talk.....


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

I for one like smack talk. I think Monti has been king for long enough. Its time for change!:devil:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Brian Johnson said:


> I for one like smack talk. I think Monti has been king for long enough. Its time for change!:devil:


King of what, not being any good?

Monti


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Well I think you won that last indoor race and you won about every outdoor race. 
King of the track only. I do have to say with the big chops you do have the Elvis later years look.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

When it comes to my side burns I was going for the style of former President Martin Van Buren.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone who came out yesterday. I had a great time seeing everyone back at RMR. If you are looking to practice we will be open on Weds @ 4pm for on road practice and or racing.


Monti


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Just FYI,

We are working on a 4 man crew on making it up to race this Sunday. 

What a shame cupcake has no more smack talk. :devil:
[email protected]$% fast I must say! Martin Van Buren spun off some fast laps also along with the rest of the A main guys. I'm glad we have 1 guy from Lexington that is ripping some off
. 
Did that sound right????


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

There was some smack talk.... you would've heard it had you actually showed up to the track this past Sunday.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Found the elusive 10.0's I was hunting for.... didn't pull one during the main, though. I doubt I'll be there this weekend.... the wife's birthday is Saturday and our friend Vodka is coming over to party.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

cwoods34 said:


> Found the elusive 10.0's I was hunting for.... didn't pull one during the main, though. I doubt I'll be there this weekend.... the wife's birthday is Saturday and our friend Vodka is coming over to party.


I know we don't provide enough competition for you, but there is no need to make excuses!

Monti


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I didn't say anything about competition 

Slovakia is up 2-0 over Russia though..... 

Don't worry, getting a thorough ass-whoopin' in Vegas is just what I'm looking forward to.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

cwoods34 said:


> I didn't say anything about competition
> 
> Slovakia is up 2-0 over Russia though.....
> 
> Don't worry, getting a thorough ass-whoopin' in Vegas is just what I'm looking forward to.


Im going to try to extend the lead to 3-0 on sunday.....

Seriously though, just looking forward to getting back on the carpet and not breaking my car trying to clear a 40ft quad lol


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Do NOT disappoint me.


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Vodka never kept me from racing. Man up and just chug a few Monster energy drinks at the track. A perfect hangover helper. 

Looks like only Gleason and I will be coming up now.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll have my "excuses list" posted later. Number one on that list is that I felt bad for Monti so I let him get the win today out of sympathy


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

cwoods34 said:


> I'll have my "excuses list" posted later. Number one on that list is that I felt bad for Monti so I let him get the win today out of sympathy


That was so very thoughtfull of you! 

Will Vodka be on the list?

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Great racing action yesterday!

We will do it again on Weds night and on Sunday. I hope everyone can make it out!

Monti


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey Monti, is the janko blues the only compound you allow for TC 17.5?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Waltss2k said:


> Hey Monti, is the janko blues the only compound you allow for TC 17.5?


 
Walt,

I prefer if racers run Jaco blues but I am not going to raise a big stink about it if they don't want to.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I just wanted to give everyone a heads up for the October schedule.

Oct 2nd on road racing/practice
Oct 5th oval racing
Oct 6th on road racing
Oct 12th oval racing
Oct 18-20 BRL oval race
Oct 23rd on road racing/practice
Oct 26th oval racing
Oct 27th on road racing.

Thank you to everyone who has come out to race so far, if you havn't I look forward to seeing you soon! :wave:

Monti


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Monti, I notice you do not have Oct. 13 (Sunday) for onroad. Are you not racing that day? Next week (13th) is the first weekend I can race again. My schedule should be free after this weekend.


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Its a bit slow on this thread.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Great racing today! 17.5 & 13.5 TC were ran as well as a heat of WGT! 

This coming weekend there will be on road racing on both Saturday and Sunday. Track opens at 10am both days racing to start at 4pm Saturday. So make plans to come out either one or both days.

Monti


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Monti....

Thanks for your help tonight! Looking forward to coming down soon to run at your track! Tell John to get'm charged up!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Could you please post the November racing schedule. Thanks.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Nov 2nd on road
Nov 3rd on road
Nov 6th on road
Nov 9th oval
Nov 10th on road
Nov 13th on road
Nov 16th oval
Nov 17th on road
Nov 20th on road
Nov 23rd oval
Nov 24th on road

I am not sure what I am doing on the 27th or 30th yet. 

I hope this helps

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Don't forget we are on road racing all this weekend!

Tomorrow Nov 2nd the doors will open at 10am with racing to start at 4PM

Sunday Nov 3rd the doors will open at 10am with racing to start at 1pm

I look forward to seeing everyone out this weekend! :thumbsup:

Monti


----------



## hurtsogood369 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Help*

Hey monti. I am making my return to on road racing. For those who know me know that is scary. I will be in cincinnati from the 18th to the 22nd. I see the 20th is race night but my question is can I come practice Monday or Tuesday night. Or even both nights by chance. Thank you in advance. 


Ps. Get a good stock of tc6.1 camber blocks and a arms. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

hurtsogood369 said:


> Hey monti. I am making my return to on road racing. For those who know me know that is scary. I will be in cincinnati from the 18th to the 22nd. I see the 20th is race night but my question is can I come practice Monday or Tuesday night. Or even both nights by chance. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> Ps. Get a good stock of tc6.1 camber blocks and a arms. :thumbsup:


Sounds good, I think I can work out something for the 19th. I normally dont get out to the track till around 6/6:30 on week nights. On the 20th Chuck will be out at the track at 3pm.

I look forward to meeting you.

Monti


----------



## hurtsogood369 (Mar 7, 2010)

I will be working until 5. So the earliest I would be there would be 6-630.


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Three of us is trying to make a trip up this Sunday for some TC and 12th scale racing.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Great racing action yesterday, thank you to everyone who came out.

I just wanted to up date the schedule.

On Nov 27th we will have a racing/practice night doors open at 3pm.
on Nov 30th we race on road, doors open at 10am racing at 4pm.
on Dec 1st doors open at 10am racing starts at 1pm.


I am also planning a New Years day on road race, more details to follow! :hat:

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Check out our new website!

http://redmosquitoraceway.com/

Follow us on facebook too!

Monti


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> Check out our new website!
> 
> http://redmosquitoraceway.com/
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT MONTI,

I see a page for RESULTS is coming, I make more effort to get to tracks that post results, thanks for making the committment.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Results for November are up!

Monti


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

We're coming this Sunday.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Waltss2k said:


> We're coming this Sunday.


Glad to hear it Walt!:thumbsup:

Monti


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Monti,
I'm coming up this Sunday with Walt and I'm going to get a set of foams for my 12th scale, do you still have a truer on site or should I bring one?

Thanks,
David


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Yes I will have a truer there.

Monti


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Monti :thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thank you to everyone who came out this weekend. 

The race results have been posted. 
http://redmosquitoraceway.com/results/

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Don't for get after you have your turkey fix get your racing fix! We will be racing on road both Saturday and Sunday this weekend!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Race results are posted from 12-1-13

http://redmosquitoraceway.com/results

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Sounds like a great turn out for this coming Sunday! I can't wait to see everyone then.

Monti


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*ouch*

17.5 TC = 9.4 sec = DREAM CRUSHER!

Good turnout, fun runs, miss the chili.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thank you to everyone who came out over the weekend and who brought canned goods. We were able to bring in 173 pounds of food along with $45 in cash! This was donated to the Free Store food bank yesterday. :thumbsup:

Results can be found here http://redmosquitoraceway.com/results/

We are racing again the next two Sunday's and don't forget our New Years day trophy race! :hat:

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

All the results have been updated. Now that this cold weather has moved on, let's get everyone back out this weekend!

Monti


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*electrons*

Heard some talk of Northerns bringing some VTAs down this Sunday to scratch some more paint off Indy fenders. They have 17.5's too.


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*Racing on Sunday!*

Just a reminder, just because Monti is hanging out in the sun doesn't mean racing isn't on this Sunday at RMR. Doors will open an hour early at 9 and racing will begin at noon so we can run a full schedule and still get those who have football parties ahead plenty of time to get home. Bring one, bring all, I will bring the donuts!
Dennis


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*2014 ROAR Carpet Nationals*

2014 ROAR Carpet Nationals are in the books. Our Indy celebs both qualified for the A Mains. Jonesy finished his triple A Mains with an impressive overall 6th in both 17.5 TC and 13.5 TC. Cody Woods finished his triple A Mains with a great debut and finished 6th in Mod TC. Congratulations to both of them.

Now, if the weather would just cooperate a little we have 5 17.5TC cars wanting to make the trip back down.

(say goodbye to the D3,5)


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Great Job done by Cody and Michael! It goes to show that there is a lot of tallent that comes out of the RMR barn!

On road racing this weekend, see everyone there!

Monti


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*Breaking News*

Local talent, Cody Woods, signs with Serpent as factory sponsored TC driver!

Traveling to various circuits with steady results = factory recognition, Congratulations!

Who's next?


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Gotta say thanks to The Mangler for having a great facility to race and practice at. It made my venture into "big time" races much less traumatizing. Also thanks to Jonesy for tolerating my "delicate nature" as a travel buddy.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Great Job Cody! So when are you gonna show up and unleash your snake?

Monti


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> Great Job Cody! So when are you gonna show up and unleash your snake?
> 
> Monti


You're talking about an RC car right?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

cwoods34 said:


> You're talking about an RC car right?


Yes! You are a sick man! 

Monti


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> Yes! You are a sick man!
> 
> Monti


See what hanging out with sydor and his snake for a week will do to someone?


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks to Monti for giving us such a great place to race and practice. I have no doubt that the track time there against the great competition week in and week out is a major reason I was able to snag a pair of 6th place finishes at nationals last week. I'm looking forward to getting back to some high bite racing this weekend.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Had a blast unleashing the Snake yesterday. Still got a tenth to find but it's as fast after one day as my XRAY was that I drove for over a year.

Monti has THE fastest car right now...... And not just in terms of hot laps!


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*Even more breaking news!*

Terrific news for another of our local Indy talented on road drivers. Michael Jones of Rock Star Paint has accepted factory sponsorship with the XRAY-RCAMERICA Team. Competing at multiple venues across the country with consistent quality results has been recognized and rewarded. 

Proudly, Congratulations to Michael.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Congrats to Michael, well deserved!

Monti


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Monti, how many 12th scales do you usually have Sundays?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

BadSign said:


> Monti, how many 12th scales do you usually have Sundays?


It depends but about 5 to 8, I hope you can make it!

Monti


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah, but not sure If i'll get to stay through the whole program. Have to be back home by about 6.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Looks like my plans have changed, my wife's getting home earlier then expected and I'll be picking her up. Maybe I can get down there in the summer.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

BadSign said:


> Looks like my plans have changed, my wife's getting home earlier then expected and I'll be picking her up. Maybe I can get down there in the summer.


Sorry you couldn't make it.

Great racing this past weekend! This weekend the track will be open Saturday for on road practice or racing if anyone wants to do it. Racing as normal on Sunday as well. :wave:

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Great weekend of racing! 

Thanks to David, Walt and John for making it out. If you were not there you missed a great three way battle between David, John, and Chuck in USGT! 

Stay tuned for trophy race information on May 18th

Monti


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Monti007 said:


> Great weekend of racing!
> 
> Thanks to David, Walt and John for making it out. If you were not there you missed a great three way battle between David, John, and Chuck in USGT!
> 
> ...


Have a great time Monti, it was worth th trip for sure, it was my third time running 17.5 and I'm learning the do's and dont's.

I really got a chance to watch you and Jr. on how the both of you run a good line and listen to the cars go by and how you both control the throttle. I was able to run a bit faster and smoother in the mains putting to use what I learned. :thumbsup:

As far the USGT battle...it was a great race form start to finish, I wish races like that would never end.

See ya on the 18th of May...
-David


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Trophy race info, I changed the date.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4757557#post4757557

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who came out yesterday! A few notes from yesterday.......

Jeremiah looked good in 1/12 17.5 and battled Chuck to the end.

It was nice to see mArc go faster with a 17.5 than Cody did in Mod.

Where in the hell was Michael Jones?

We had first time racer yesterday, called the boards. He finished third in USGT and I was forth.

Mike Wise is planning a take over of the dirt oval modified slash class by storm. He hopes Serpent has their new car done soon!

And we all learned the kryptonite to an ARC R10 is partial board.

Monti


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out yesterday! A few notes from yesterday.......
> 
> Jeremiah looked good in 1/12 17.5 and battled Chuck to the end.
> 
> ...


I don't remember mARC running a 9.0 with his stock car. He did when he put a 13.5 in though.


----------



## NEED-MORE (Apr 7, 2014)

cwoods34 said:


> I don't remember mARC running a 9.0 with his stock car. He did when he put a 13.5 in though.


It's Mr. mArc to you sir and not "mARC" lol


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Looks like this will be a great weekend of racing coming up. A few guys from out of town plan to make the trip to get some laps in on both Saturday and Sunday. Remember practice is 5$ a day or part of the entry fee if racing on Sunday.

The track will be open at 8 am for this weekend, both Saturday and Sunday.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

This past weekend had a lot of laps turned at RMR! Not to mention the racing was awesome as well.

Some news and notes form Sunday....

Josh Cyrul's new Vizon TC wing is pretty cool, I was able to run it on my car and I picked up speed right away with it. 

Cody was reported as "having a lot of fun" bumping from the B main to the A.

Marc was reported as "not having fun" while watching the A main.

Junior still claims to be old and we are just picking on him.

Jim has started to change his money from rubels to the koruna/euro after deciding on a brand of car. 

Kris proves once again that practice is over rated.

Where in the hell was Michael Jones?

Monti


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> This past weekend had a lot of laps turned at RMR! Not to mention the racing was awesome as well.
> 
> Some news and notes form Sunday....
> 
> ...


If I would have been there sunday, I wouldnt have been nearly looking forward to the weekly race reports to read. Plus, I would have been "not having fun" along side marc im sure.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

jonesy112 said:


> If I would have been there sunday, I wouldnt have been nearly looking forward to the weekly race reports to read. Plus, I would have been "not having fun" along side marc im sure.


My favorite part of the B-main was Junior embarrassing mARC for 6 minutes.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

cwoods34 said:


> My favorite part of the B-main was Junior embarrassing mARC for 6 minutes.


Junior was in the B main too?!

What did you guys do, just lock Josh into the A then make everyone else race for the transfer spots in the B?


----------



## NEED-MORE (Apr 7, 2014)

cwoods34 said:


> My favorite part of the B-main was Junior embarrassing mARC for 6 minutes.


And just for clarity in my defense lol... I took myself out which finally allowed Junior to make his way around 

Also for the record, Cody Woods. Next time address me as Mr. mArc! See you at the trophy race :wave:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Just to let everyone know, we are racing Sunday! The doors will be open at 9 AM!

Monti


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> Just to let everyone know, we are racing Sunday! The doors will be open at 9 AM!
> 
> Monti


I will be at a track but not an RC track. Going to the 500.


Jeremiah


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*Rmr 2013-2014*

Monti,
Thank YOU for providing On Road Carpet enthusiast with a well run, clean, fun and VERY competitive 2013/2014 venue. 

It is well worth the drive to your location and draws people from many miles away. That in itself speaks volume. 

Having half a dozen A Main qualifiers from Snowbirds/Carpet Nationals/IIC etc competing at your location allows all us others participants knowledge of where the bar sits, how we stack up against national competition.

I am so looking forward to the 2014/2015 season starting in September and hopefully we wont have a snow hindering season for traveling. Maybe we can encourage some 13.5 TC participation, it seems to be an up and coming class!


----------



## NEED-MORE (Apr 7, 2014)

Wanted to say thanks to everyone for a great and exciting 2013/2014 carpet season at the Red Mosquito Raceway, I had a blast and wish you all could of ran all the packs that I did HAHA!!!! 

What a great facility :thumbsup: For everyone that wants to go fast and be competitive, I can only suggest the following "Show Up" this coming September and continue to make your appearance!!! 

I learned about the Red Mosquito Raceway, late December of 2012. Made the appearance, and did so without even owning an RC car. The establishment peaked my interest and 2 weeks later, Jan 2013 I showed up with a bone stock TC6 with just the basics and had no clue what I was doing???? *Heck, Jan 2013 was the first time I even walked on a carpet track, period*!

The group of people that regularly run at the Red Mosquito may discourage some people, it sure did me. But don't let that stop you! I was that guy who was 10 laps off pace "AT BEST" or worse, couldn't even finish a qualifier let alone make it past the first turn in the MAIN without breaking and now, I can't remember the last time I didn't finish my run "on pace" and even better, I pick on a National A Main driver lol :wave: 

Everyone did take part and brought me up to speed rather quickly and I thank "ALL OF YOU"!!! There is only one-way to run on a fast track with fast people, and that's to run in the middle of the pack and keep doing it. I'll be the first one to admit... I don't like taking advice nor help and I like to learn from mistakes. But that's not what it's about, everyone is willing to take time out of there day and offer what they can to improve one another. This last season I learned so much from the initial kit build, set-ups, tuning, driving, chasing, being chased, tires, achieving maximum performance, etc... etc.... and what winning feels like! 

I cant express the amount of "GO FAST" tips and tricks are simply floating around the track when you simply just pay attention and have fun. And further more, not everyone that does come race on the regular aren't "National A Main" fast, but they still come and have fun which makes for good times on both levels. 

After looking back on this past season. I committed to 4 different touring car chassis, at least 30 sets of rubber tires, experimented with probably 200 different chassis set-ups, destroyed 20 bodies, ran over 1000 packs and I'm already looking forward to next carpet season with these people. More importantly, I'm more excited to give something back to the hobby that was given to me (support from great people) and show everyone that helped me, there hard work, dedication and efforts paid off at some big races next season and many others to come.

Thanks To The Red Mosquito Raceway for there support keeping me in the hobby and to everyone that attends the track with bite, I thank everyone!!!!


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thank you guys for the kind words. 

Some times it's hard to know if you are doing a good job or not. I've been racing r/c cars for about 27 years now, I have seen a lot of tracks come and go. In the end, the only constant I have found on what makes a track successful is the racers and people you meet. R/C racing to me over the many years’ has filled the competitive void/addiction that I have known my entire life. For other people it's a break from work, a day with their peers or family, or even just having fun doing something different. 

My point, R/C racing it a lot of different things to different people who just happen to share a common interest. Take what you want from R/C racing, because there is a lot it has to offer, even more than just wining or loosing. It makes me happy to know I have been able to provide the place where we all gather to fill our need. 

Thank you,

Monti :wave:


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*Gravity RC ashpalt race in Joliet.*

Nice work by Monti up in Joliet at the Gravity RC event. First in 17.5TC in a start studded field and second only to Paul L in TC Mod!


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

regets ama said:


> Nice work by Monti up in Joliet at the Gravity RC event. First in 17.5TC in a start studded field and second only to Paul L in TC Mod!


Thanks!

Sometimes its better to be lucky than good!:thumbsup:


Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey guys!

It's been kind of quite around here but I wanted to let everyone know racing is getting ready to start September 5th!

A new night of racing will be Funster Friday's! Funster Friday's are going to be open to Short course trucks (2wd & 4wd classes) foam tires only! (RMR will have great pricing on these tires) Also running is our 5 sec Break out class. I am open to running mini cars or anything else anyone wants to race. Just a fun night to hang out at RMR! Racing on Funster Fridays will be $12 per class for two heats and mains with bump ups!

Right now the schedule is as follows for September and October....

Sept 5th Funster Friday oval racing
Sept 6th Oval racing
Sept 7th On-road racing
Sept 12th Funster Friday oval racing
Sept 13th Oval racing
Sept 14th On-road racing
Sept 19th Funster Friday oval racing
Sept 20th Oval racing
Sept 21st On-road racing
Sept 26th Funster Friday oval racing
Sept 27th Oval racing
Sept 28th On-road racing

Oct 1st Pearl Jam concert Cincinnati,OH US Bank area :hat:
Oct 3rd Funster Friday
Oct 4th BRL warm-up race
Oct 5th VTA/USGT points #1 and On-road trophy race
Oct 10th Funster Friday
Oct 11th Oval racing
Oct 12th On-road racing
Oct 17-19th BRL weekend
Oct 24th Funster Friday
Oct 25th VTA/USGT points race #2
Oct 26th VTA/USGT points race #3

Once I confirm with Chuck, the track will be open on Wednesdays for On-road practice or racing.

Racing fees this year are going up to 20$ for the first class 5$ for each class after that.

JACO blue will be the only tires allowed at RMR! We will have special pricing for the month of September! These tires will be the original awesome JACO blues everyone has known in the past. These will be the same tires that are the handout for the Halloween classic and Snowbird nationals.

If you have any questions please post here or send me an E-mail to [email protected]

Monti


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Already indoor racing. Time flies these days.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Brian Johnson said:


> Already indoor racing. Time flies these days.


Yes it has, a lot of people have commented that this past summer in particular has gone by quickly

I have up dated the calendar for Sept.

As for the three race VTA/USGT points series in October, they are going to be sponsored By Mr. Michael Jones w/ Rockstar paint (http://rockstarpaint.blogspot.com/). All three races will count for the national point series with two super nice trophies given to the winners of the VTA and USGT classes! More details to follow

Stay tuned for more up dates!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Notes from yesterday......

-Cody Woods dominated mod tc
-Rick Vaughn AKA Michael Jones showed me the heater by launching his car through air
- Thanks to Adam Russell for making the trip from Ft Wayne!
- Where was mArc?
- Jim Wu has been rumored to finished up top secrete training from Ronald Volker and the Yokomo team

Great day of racing yesterday, looks like there are a lot more guys planning to attend Sunday

Monti


----------



## anr211 (Jul 27, 2012)

A few more trips down and I might even be able to get through the chicane of doom without destroying my car.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> Cody Woods dominated mod tc


8.4? Nope.


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*mod tc?*

Durn it, wish I could have made it, hoping for more tips from Wu! 

Busy last sunday


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Racing tomorrow, track opens at 9 am racing starts at 1pm.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Just a note there is no on road racing this weekend due to the BRL.

I look forward to seeing everyone on the 25/26th for the Rockstar Paint series race!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

On road racing both Saturday and Sunday this coming weekend.:hat:

October 25th, track opens at 9am racing will start at 3pm 

October 26th, track opens at 9 am racing will start at 1pm

As most everyone knows this is my last weekend racing at RMR since I am moving to Florida. I want to thank everyone for their support over the past few years, it has been a great time for sure! :wave:

Monti


----------

